# Frage zur command rate 1T / 2 T



## Krawallschachtel (19. März 2010)

Hallo, schon wieder ich Ich habe in der PCGH gelesen, dass man sobald man 3 oder 4 Speichermodule ins Board setzt die command rate im Bios unbedingt auf T2 stellen soll.

In diversen Foren habe ich gelesen, dass dadurch der Speicherdurchsatz um ca 800MB reduziert werden soll, worauf andere sagen, dass man das in der Praxis nicht bemerkt sondern nur bei Benchmarks etc.

Stellt sich mir die Frage, warum man dann eigentlich bei 3 bzw. 4 Modulen das ganze auf T2 setzen soll. Laut PCGH soll man das unbedingt, aber ich kann niergendwo lesen warum. Bezieht sich das nur auf Overclocking, oder generell, und wenn generell, wieso?


Im Moment nutze ich 4 Module a 1 Gig, folgerichtig 4 Gigabyte RAM allerdings per 1T command rate, und ich habe keinerlei Probleme. Spaßeshalber habe ich das ganze auch mal auf 2T gestellt, konnte aber ebenfalls keinen Unterschied merken in der Praxis, lief ebenfalls alles problemlos. Aber für irgendwas muss es ja einen Grund geben, warum PCGH sagt, man soll es auf 2T stellen. Vielleicht kann mir das einer der Cracks hier erklären.


----------



## JackOnell (19. März 2010)

Krawallschachtel schrieb:


> Hallo, schon wieder ich Ich habe in der PCGH gelesen, dass man sobald man 3 oder 4 Speichermodule ins Board setzt die command rate im Bios unbedingt auf T2 stellen soll.
> 
> In diversen Foren habe ich gelesen, dass dadurch der Speicherdurchsatz um ca 800MB reduziert werden soll, worauf andere sagen, dass man das in der Praxis nicht bemerkt sondern nur bei Benchmarks etc.
> 
> ...



Damit ist sichergestellt das es zu keinen Instabilitäten kommt,
1T ist oft schwerer stabil zu betreiben als 2T.
Dabei handelt es sich um Wartezeiten des Speichers. Je mehr Bänke bestückt sind und je Höher der SpeicherController belastet ist desto
schwerer wird es die kleinere wartezeit 1T einzustellen


----------



## Krawallschachtel (19. März 2010)

Das würde aber doch bedeuten, wenn alles einwandfrei funktioniert, also 4 Bänke mit jeweils einem 1Gig Riegel, dass man auch nicht von 1T auf 2T umstellen muss.


----------



## JackOnell (19. März 2010)

<<<<so sieht es aus>>>>​


----------

